# HELP - IPV5 repair needed



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

Hi everyone,

I have a Pioneer4You IPV5 200W mod (my first mod) which has died on me quite some time back, and would like to ask if anyone knows of a reputable repair center/vendor in Johannesburg, and surrounding areas, to have this device repaired.

The device turns on, but i suspect that the fire button is damaged or needs to be replaced. I have tried my utmost best to look after this mod, but clearly I wasn't doing a good enough job.

[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] if there is a thread created for this, please move 

Thanks in advance.
Nadim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Hi @Nadim_Paruk , this subforum is fine
However if you want vendors to respond directly, we can move it for you to the "who has stock" subforum
Let me know and we can do that for you if you wish


----------



## antonherbst (20/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Pioneer4You IPV5 200W mod (my first mod) which has died on me quite some time back, and would like to ask if anyone knows of a reputable repair center/vendor in Johannesburg, and surrounding areas, to have this device repaired.
> 
> ...



I think @hands had the same type of mod maybe he can lend a helping hand with advice for you.


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Nadim_Paruk , this subforum is fine
> However if you want vendors to respond directly, we can move it for you to the "who has stock" subforum
> Let me know and we can do that for you if you wish



Hi @Silver

Thank you for the response. I created this thread to gather information/feedback from individuals who might direct me in the right direction with regards to getting this mod repaired.

Will it be possible to create a copy of this thread in the ''Who has stock'' forum, with the hopes of receiving an answer sooner?


----------



## Silver (20/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi @Silver
> 
> Thank you for the response. I created this thread to gather information/feedback from individuals who might direct me in the right direction with regards to getting this mod repaired.
> 
> Will it be possible to create a copy of this thread in the ''Who has stock'' forum, with the hopes of receiving an answer sooner?



Not easy for me to do that without taking all the posts in the thread
I suggest you just make a new one there and you can copy your original post
Cool


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> I think @hands had the same type of mod maybe he can lend a helping hand with advice for you.


Thanks for that @antonherbst 

Lets see what @hands says


----------



## SEAN P (20/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a Pioneer4You IPV5 200W mod (my first mod) which has died on me quite some time back, and would like to ask if anyone knows of a reputable repair center/vendor in Johannesburg, and surrounding areas, to have this device repaired.
> 
> ...


Hi @Nadim_Paruk you are more than welcome to bring your mod into our store so we can assist you. We are more than willing to help out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

SEAN P said:


> Hi @Nadim_Paruk you are more than welcome to bring your mod into our store so we can assist you. We are more than willing to help out.



Thanks @SEAN P 
Greenside or Meyersdal store??

I did bring into your Meyersdal store quite some time back and I was told that they don't assist with repairs..
But will definitely consider this option


----------



## SEAN P (20/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Thanks @SEAN P
> Greenside or Meyersdal store??
> 
> I did bring into your Meyersdal store quite some time back and I was told that they don't assist with repairs..
> But will definitely consider this option


Meyersdal please. Come and see me personally and i will assist you. We are doing repairs again as we have found someone that does it for us. But i will fix it for you myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (20/10/17)

SEAN P said:


> Meyersdal please. Come and see me personally and i will assist you. We are doing repairs again as we have found someone that does it for us. But i will fix it for you myself.


Wow thanks again @SEAN P 
Talk about great customer service!! 

Noted, and will let you know on this thread when i'm coming that side of the world.


----------



## SEAN P (20/10/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Wow thanks again @SEAN P
> Talk about great customer service!!
> 
> Noted, and will let you know on this thread when i'm coming that side of the world.


Only a pleasure @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (15/11/17)

SEAN P said:


> Meyersdal please. Come and see me personally and i will assist you. We are doing repairs again as we have found someone that does it for us. But i will fix it for you myself.



Howsit @SEAN P 

I'm going to be at your store in Greenside on Saturday to collect items I just ordered online. 
Will you be at that store or the one in Meyersdal?


----------



## SEAN P (15/11/17)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Howsit @SEAN P
> 
> I'm going to be at your store in Greenside on Saturday to collect items I just ordered online.
> Will you be at that store or the one in Meyersdal?


Howzit @Nadim_Paruk 

Unfortunately not bud. I will be at Meyersdal store. You can give it to Chad at Greenside store. He will be at Meyersdal store next week. I will repair it for you and get in touch with you to courier it back to you. 

Beat Regards 
Sean


----------

